
Australia Has Slower Internet Than Kenya, Russia and Hungary - boyter
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-03/digital-doom-threatens-australia-where-internet-speeds-lag-kenya
======
neo4sure
I lived in Australia for 5 years. Internet in Sydney was pretty fast and
cheaper than US.

